# More pictures



## KYtrapper (Apr 5, 2007)

Few more pictures from South Africa


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Fine trophies - congratulations KYtrapper :thumbs_up
Keep the pics coming.
We all enjoy photos and stories of successful S.A trips.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

great pics...


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, nice kudu !!
This is the size what my doctor prescribed to me, if I want a heart attack by pulling my bow.:wink:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

I like the chevron on the nose but nice trophys


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Congrats once again, you have taken some tremendous trophies.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice! Very nice!:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

COOL!!! _Nice _piggy!


----------



## Hermanhunter (Jul 15, 2007)

very very nice!!


----------

